# 5/13 RAW @ Case



## Trev (May 10, 2010)

Planning another run over at ye ole Case Mtn for this coming Thursday, wheels down at roughly 4:45. -- will adjust to compensate for more riders

Tim is in, Jeff is probably in, a few guys from BSS are probably going to show up.. 

Mike?

All are welcomed as usual..


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

I should be there


----------



## Trev (May 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I should be there



I already said you had to come.

You do work in the _*department of redundancy department*_ or something ? 

Bring your suspension too, we need to get a little bit of usage out of it 

Seriously though, that run with BSS the other day was a nice mix of stuff. Enjoyed it, hope you did as well. I need to get a freaking Softy here asap.. starting to look again and rub my magic little plastic card...

I was out there for over 3 hours yesterday.. my god it was exhausting


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

Go see Pete at Suburban, he picked up a couple Cannondale Rizes that he is cutting deals on or I am sure he could get you a baby blue Giant!


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Go see Pete at Suburban, he picked up a couple Cannondale Rizes that he is cutting deals on or I am sure he could get you a baby blue Giant!



Trev, for the type of stuff you like to ride don't even think about the C-Dale Rize. A baby blue Giant Reign would fit the bill nicely, and also remember the Spesh Pitch. Hard to beat the spec / price point on the Pitch.........and that's very hard for me to say becuase I hate Spesh!


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2010)

All I could think about all afternoon was finally slaying Everest and that 3 foot drop right above it to complete the double threat as Sensei Jamie would say. Really want to knock atleast one off on Thurs., but by the end of month is more realistic. I have done rollers longer and steeper than Everest, but that steep uphill aproach and sharp down at the peak scares the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Trev (May 11, 2010)

The drop to up the hill a few feet, on the other side of the trail like ?

Ya, that looks entertaining 



MR. evil said:


> All I could think about all afternoon was finally slaying Everest and that 3 foot drop right above it to complete the double threat as Sensei Jamie would say. Really want to knock atleast one off on Thurs., but by the end of month is more realistic. I have done rollers longer and steeper than Everest, but that steep uphill aproach and sharp down at the peak scares the crap out of me!!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2010)

Trev said:


> The drop to up the hill a few feet, on the other side of the trail like ?
> 
> Ya, that looks entertaining



that would be the one. About a 24" ledge to get up, then only a few feet to get ready for the drop.


----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2010)

Maybe. Nevegals come tomorrow, along with bash guard.


----------



## Trev (May 12, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Maybe. Nevegals come tomorrow, along with bash guard.




Good Call!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2010)

Who's bringing the camera?


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Who's bringing the camera?



For what?


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> For what?




Incase you decide to grow a pair I thought it would be a good idea to capture it. You have about 5.5" of suspension that has yet to be used


----------



## Trev (May 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Who's bringing the camera?



I have one floating around here somewhere...


----------



## mondeo (May 12, 2010)

I'm gonna go with probably no with this one. If it's gonna be stuntry, I don't want to risk falling on my bruise quite yet.


----------

